# Elongated Soft Palate Surgery



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Lola had the surgery yesterday. It was a bit of a shock to say the least, but a laryngoscopy confirmed the soft palate tissue was overlapping. My Lola has always been verbal since she was a year old. I knew all her sounds and what thay meant. I thought it was just Lola. She never coughed, or reverse sneezed, or had collapsed trachea. Her breathing was labored, loudly panting, and her snoring was as loud as a drunken sailor, as my Mom would have said.

In 2 weeks time Lola should be back to normal. I'm picking her up from the hospital later on today. Did you know canines have tonsils? I'd give Lola some icecream but I'm afraid it would promote phlegm. 

Lola suffers from seizures due to a 108 degree fever she developed last March. Please include her in your prayers. I forgot to ask my doctor is she can bark. I can't wait to pick her up and find out!

Thank you.
Sincerely,
Kerry, Steve, Lola and Crisse.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I will keep Lola in my thoughts and prayers and hope that she recovers quickly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, I will keep Lola in my prayers, as a matter of fact I just said a prayer for her. Hugs to you


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I'll be thinking of little Lola. Glad its over with. Having just gone through surgery I know how nerve wracking it can be. Hopefully shes yipping again soon


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That's unusual surgery........I never thought about it, but Frosty did have tonsilitis when a puppy, so they must have tonsils!







Poor Lola, I hope she is all right, and can still speak!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers and best thoughts for sweet little Lola. She sure has been through a lot this past year, hasn't she?














's to you and your family.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Bless her little heart. She will be in my thoughts and prayers as will the rest of your beautiful family


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Poor sweet Lola! I'll be thinking of all of you and wishing Lola a very fast recovery. What about some of those doggie ice cream treats they have as an alternative. I don't know if they would promote phlegm or not. Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm surprised to hear about a Maltese with an elongated palate. Two weeks ago my sister's pug almost died from heat stroke while visiting me. She took her to the emergency clinic for for immediate treatment and then to my vet the next day for a check up. My vet told her that Tess may have an elongated palate and suggested that she have the test. She said that this is common in pugs and makes breathing difficult for them. Now 2 weeks later I'm hearing about it in Maltese. I'd never even heard the term before.

I'm glad to hear that the surgery went well and will be praying for a speedy recovery.

Cathy


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It is great that they were able to diagnose and do something about the problem. Kerry, I will continue to send my good thoughts your way. Have a nice, quiet weekend and I'm glad the surgery is behind all of you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad the surgery went well and I pray for a speedy recovery.

[attachment=10023:attachment]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It's great to have my baby home. Aside from the anti-seizure meds, Lola is taking pain killers. She's sound asleep. When we came in tonight I'm not sure if Crisse was happy or thinking darn it! Thanks for your prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

get better soon Lola


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I wish Lola a speedy recovery, and I am glad to hear the operation went well. Lots of





















To you and your family.
You will be in my prayers along with my sammy maree.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I wish Lola a very speedy recovery and pray that she is all back to her normal little self and able to speak too very soon


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWwww.. I hope she feels better soon..I will be thinking of ur baby!!


Andrea~







 [attachment=10034:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Lola feels better soon . Sarah


----------

